# Billing for a Nutritionist



## redettes (Feb 24, 2010)

I work for a group of Psychologists and Counselors who work in Pain Management, Bariatric consultations and other health issues.  We are thinking on bringing on a Nutritionist because we have been finding that there is a need for our patients to learn nutrition.

Has anyone billed for a Nutritionist in an office setting?  Working with a physician or otherwise.  I'm just trying to find out how different offices bill for those services.

Thank you for your help.

Melanie


----------



## eescalante (Feb 25, 2010)

In the gastroenterology practice that I work with we do have a nutritionist on staff. She is primarily self pay, because she isn't yet credentialed with the major insurance carriers. 

She is able to see Medicare patients and bill insurance, however, Medicare will only pay for nutrition visits for patients with a diagnosis of End stage renal disease or diabetes. And only 3 hours the first year and 2 hours in the 2nd year.

CPT codes we use are 97802 and 97803. 

Hope that helps some.

Elizabeth


----------



## efrohna (Feb 25, 2010)

There is a NCD for Nutrition Training Benefits:  

http://www.wpsmedicare.com/part_b/policy/active/national/_files/phys041.pdf

We have also reported 98960, 98961 & 98962 for education and training that does not involve Diabetes or Kidney disease.  These codes require a standardized curriculum.  Some payers recognize these codes, and others do not.  You may want to present an ABN when there is genuine doubt of non-coverage.


----------



## cordelia (Mar 5, 2010)

The Endocrinology clinic I code for has two dieticians to help patients control diabetes through diet. They bill under the MD and just use the nutrition codes 97802 and 97803 (unless medicare G0008)

Kim V, CPC


----------

